# Feuillitine



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Hey all!!

I just got some of this delicious stuff in, and I want to layer it inside of a choc mousse terrine. I'm afraid it will get soggy and weird. Does anyone know of a way I can prevent that? Is there a mixture I can make instead of just putting it directly on the middle? I've had these in the middle of chocolates in France and I just died it was so good.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

We usually coat it first with melted chocolate, a little goes a long way. We heat the Feuillitine on a sheet pan to crisp it, then coat it with a little melted chocolate. When it sets it will not get soggy, it can also be used fro garnishes as well.


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

Spreading it out and giving it a light spray with cocoa butter while tossing it around a time or three works pretty good too. I do that when I'm going to use it in something that doesn't include chocolate as a component.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Thanks a lot! The chocolate idea worked well.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Another note - I made one of the best things I've ever tasted with this stuff. 

I roasted my own peanuts and made my own PB and mixed it with dark choc, butter, and prepared feullitine (coated in chocolate so it doesn't get soggy- see above), and then spread it out, let it cool and cut it into little candy bars. Served it as part of a guinness sundae. So amazing. In the past I did something similar with praline paste and rice crispies....


----------

